

Ask HN: Which Clojure Editor? Emacs, Sublime, or Lighttable? - jozi9


======
arms
I've been using LightTable, but plan on switching to Emacs soon. The only
reason I haven't done so already is learning Clojure is challenging enough
without also coming to grips with a new editor :)

------
zubairq
Definitely Lighttable!

------
mc_hammer
nightcode or lighttable or sublime in that order probably

~~~
jozi9
Thanks I didn't know about Nightcode!

